# New Hampshire: debate on commuter rail Boston-Nashua-Concord



## beautifulplanet (Nov 2, 2014)

Many who reside in or visit the city of Nashua, New Hampshire may have wondered: why doesn't Nashua have a passenger rail connection? It may be similar for other places in New Hampshire, going up all the way to Concord. The answer to above question is: because in 1983, the passenger rail service was stopped, and since then, the elected representatives voted into office by the people did not act in a way to restore passenger rail service yet.

Still, some might think it is fortunate, that there were a lot of developments in the last years, that could lead to passenger rail service coming back to Nashua and all the way to Concord as well as to communities in between:

Recently, the New Hampshire Rail Transit Authority (NHRTA) started a new informational website about the project, also about rail in what is called the "Capitol Corridor" at:

http://www.nhrta.org/nh-rail-projects/nh-capitol-corridor/

Also, there is already a study on bus and passenger rail service in the corridor underway, called "New Hampshire Capitol Corridor Alternatives Analysis and Service Development Plan".

The official website regarding this study process can be found here:

http://www.nhcapitolcorridor.com/

On the next meeting of the NH Capitol Corridor Advisory Committee, information regarding the final rail and transit alternatives will already be presented. The meeting will be held on November 18th, from 1.30p.m. to 3.30p.m. at the New Hampshire Department of Transportation, Room 114, in Concord.

The full study results are expected to be published in December.

The following map image serves as a link to a PDF public presentation about the study process (also including a higher resolution version of this map):





Thumbnail map source:

http://transportnh.org/2013/06/

To some, another good sign is that last year, Nashua bought the land for a future rail station site and multimodal transportation center:



> Although the future of rail is undecided, Nashua is taking steps to construct potential rail stations, which it envisions as multi-modal transit systems for cars, as well as trains, buses and shuttles.
> 
> On February 13, the Nashua Board of Aldermen approved spending $1.4 million to buy a parcel at 25 Crown Street, with $6.5 million in federal seed money from the Federal Highway Administration and $280,000 from the US Department of Transportation toll credits to match the city’s portion of the costs. The six-acre tract, assessed at $1.21 million, is near downtown and close to municipalities east of the river.


source:

A New Push For Commuter Rail
February 26, 2013
By Sheryl Rich-Kern

http://stateimpact.npr.org/new-hampshire/2013/02/26/a-new-push-for-commuter-rail/

Most recently, the conversation about future passenger rail was part of the 2nd district congressional race, as 2nd District congressional candidate Marilinda Garcia appeared to be unprepared to answer questions regarding her stance on future passenger rail in New Hampshire:

Garcia came off the rails at Nashua chamber event
October 10, 2014

By Telegraph Editorial Board

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/opinion/editorials/1048551-465/garcia-came-off-the-rails-at-nashua.html

In the following, Incumbent Democrat U.S. Rep. Annie Kuster criticized her challenger for her remarks:

Commuter rail [...] talk in 2nd District Congressional race

October 20, 2014

By James Pidell

http://www.wmur.com/political-scoop/commuter-rail-abortion-drive-talk-in-2nd-district-congressional-race/29238376

Some might be interested to follow the discussion about future passenger rail service in New Hampshire, see how events will unfold, and if eventually, once again, there will be rail service between Boston, Nashua and Concord.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 2, 2014)

It's my understanding that there have been discussions ongoing (or on and off in recent years) about two separate but related rail projects - an extension of MBTA service from Lowell to Nashua (commuter rail) and the Capital Corridor, a separate (possibly Amtrak, possibly MBTA) service extending beyond Nashua to Manchester and possibly Concord (more of an intercity service).


----------



## beautifulplanet (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. 



Eric S said:


> It's my understanding that there have been discussions ongoing (or on and off in recent years) about two separate but related rail projects - an extension of MBTA service from Lowell to Nashua (commuter rail) and the Capital Corridor, a separate (possibly Amtrak, possibly MBTA) service extending beyond Nashua to Manchester and possibly Concord (more of an intercity service).


Yes, many would probably say that is correct. Still, to some it may seem like there were very few press reports about the proposal to for the T to extend the current Lowell-line to Nashua (when calling at all stops in between, the travel times also might not be as attractive when coming from Lowell). Some might think, recently there was more talk about the "Capitol Corridor", which is often also referred to as commuter rail (still did not hear anything about Amtrak operating it, possibly missed it), though it might likely only stop at Lowell, Anderson RTC and North Station on the Mass side of it, thus offering faster trips from New Hampshire to Boston.  Still to many it might seem like nothing is a done deal yet, and so at least some might be excited to find out how everything will play out in the end...


----------



## Eric S (Nov 2, 2014)

A 2010 study (available on one of the websites above) looked at an Amtrak-operated service, with a number of comparisons between Boston-Portland Downeaster service and potential Boston-Concord Capitol Corridor service.

EDIT: Here is the study from 2010. Although it does look like the more recent studies/reports on the website have downplayed the Amtrak/intercity rail approach and seem to be emphasizing MBTA/commuter rail.


----------



## Groundpounder (Nov 2, 2014)

As a current resident of Concord NH, I am all for train service between here and Boston!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 12, 2014)

beautifulplanet I've got to say your posts here and in the HSR forum have been amazing lately. Thank you for taking the time to put these well researched and well cited posts together! I have enjoyed reading them lately.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Feb 10, 2015)

Since the original post, there have been some developments regarding this Boston-Nashua-Concord passenger rail project.

A week ago, the state of New Hampshire released its New Hampshire Capitol Corridor Rail and Transit Study.

Here is the direct link to the study:

http://www.nh.gov/dot/org/aerorailtransit/railandtransit/corridor-rail-transit.htm

Once again, here is a map of a possible route for future passenger rail:







Source:

Rail expansion seen as construction boon

Report predicts $750m in real estate development, thousands of jobs

February 5, 2015

By Jeff Feingold

http://www.nhbr.com/February-20-2015/Rail-expansion-seen-as-construction-boon/

In a nutshell, the study recommends creating commuter rail service from Boston via Lowell to Nashua (2 stations in Nashua) and Manchester (2 stations, one of them at the airport). At least some might think, it is good that the recommendation of the study is not the bus line along I-93, or the "no-build" alternative, but to indeed build rail.

Also, the support rail seems to have among key office holders might be a good sign for the project.

In November, U.S. Rep. Annie Kuster was reelected, who is on record with her support of rail.

Also in November, governor Maggie Hassan was reelected, and in January, she even mentioned rail expansion from New Hampshire to Boston in her inaugural address.

Recent press reports indicate that at least some might be unhappy, that the recommended "Manchester Regional Commuter Rail" option does not include any rail to Concord:



> Privately, a number of people eyeing the issue and the report expressed disappointment that the expansion would not be made into Concord, which is sinking $10-plus million to revamp its downtown, to become a “destination city,” but is also badly in need of private sector investment creating new jobs in the area.


source:

NH Rail Expansion: Bonanza or Boondoggle?

February 4, 2015

By Tony Schinella

http://patch.com/new-hampshire/concord-nh/nh-rail-expansion-bonanza-or-boondoggle

The "Concord Regional Rail" and "Concord Commuter Rail" options included rail to Concord, and of course the intercity rail options did, too.

No matter what the study recommends though, it is still up to elected leaders what should be done, they can choose whatever alternative to go forward with.

At least the local newspaper, the Concord monitor, does support rail to Concord, as could be seen in a recent editorial:

Editorial: Riding the rails into a bright future

February 8, 2015
http://www.concordmonitor.com/home/15570302-95/editorial-riding-the-rails-into-a-bright-future

Also in the past, Greater Concord Chamber of Commerce president Tim Sink, made statements supportive of rail, as already made public about a year ago:

All aboard? - Optimism surrounding Capitol Corridor study
March 27, 2014
By Rebecca Fishow
http://www.hippopress.com/read-article/all-aboard




More recently, Tim Sink, president of the Greater Concord Chamber of Commerce, said:



> “I was glad to see the intercity option in Concord appears to still be on the table,” he said. “I think one of my concerns overall is that if an investment is going to be made in creating the rail corridor, it would be a shame not to jump in with both feet.”


source:

Bringing commuter rail to N.H. could set the stage for ‘new generation of economic growth’

February 3, 2015

By Iain Wilson

http://www.concordmonitor.com/home/15523104-95/bringing-commuter-rail-to-nh-sets-the-stage-for-new-generation-of-economic-growth

So of course there might be many who think that Nashua needs rail, and Manchester needs rail - so it would be such a huge accomplishment if it actually came into place. At the same time, there might be at least some, who think Concord should have a rail connection as well.

While the Intercity 8 option was among the final ones, that one would only provide 4 round trips each day, and it is stated that "As a relatively expensive alternative, Intercity 8 would require federal support for capital costs; while there is currently no source for such funds, if that situation changes, then Intercity 8 may be feasible". So Intercity 8 might currently not be feasible, and also only provide very limited service (4 times a day in each direction).

In opposition to that, the recommended "Manchester Regional Commuter Rail" option features 8 round trips to Manchester, and 17 round trips to Nashua. Maybe legislators will be able to see this as a starting point to - in addition to the 17 round trips to Nashua - also include the 11 round trips to Manchester and 9 round trips to Concord mentioned in the "Concord Commuter Rail" option, though the option also includes $42 million more in capital cost and $3.4 million more in operating expenses, and combining the options in this way might cause even higher capital and annual expenses - while at the same time, also bringing New Hampshire the biggest benefits.


----------

